# I'm in Chat :)



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang :wave: 
I'll be in chat for a few if anyone wants to stop in!

Larry


----------



## popstoys (Dec 29, 2003)

How do you get there??
Clicked on " chat " in the upper right of the Hobby Talk page and get to the link, but I can't Talk to anyone  

Popstoys


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Anyone? pop on in!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and again...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and once more! c'mon guys! LOL


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*fibber*



joez870 said:


> ...and once more! c'mon guys! LOL


 Hmm I only see me Joez.. Ya fibber.. Dang Yankies... :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

*A Proposal--*

Joe is now the official care-taker (since he lives there, anyway), along with door-man, valet parking attendant, bus-boy, and coat check girl (dress up nice for this one tonight, Joe).  

If he’s there more than four times next week, He will also be the stock receiver, and get janitorial duties, along with grounds maintenance, and YES, Joe—You do windows. :roll: 

So tidy up while you’re there, check everything out 

Then go home and take a bath—or you’ll be held back at the door. 
No vagrants allowed.  

Till’ tonight…….


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Whos a yankee???*

Hi Coach :wave: 
I see ya in the room, but ya wont talk to me. I'll be at the buffet.

Larry


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*I am so...*



Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Coach :wave:
> I see ya in the room, but ya wont talk to me. I'll be at the buffet.
> 
> Larry



Now I see you and your so busy fillin the plate.. :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm Back!
C'mon in!

Coatcheckjoez


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I've got some time. do you?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm hangin' for a few


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

and for a few more


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

oh, one more time, eh?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Oops!!! Joez, didn't see the PM. Sorry I missed you guys.  Maybe another time. 

Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Try again, guys!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

gee...joez's chat thread...c'mon!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

k, so now I am here and you are not.... what ever is this world coming to?



Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

gotta keep an eye on whos on, yer PMs and that little chat deely I toss up on forums. betteryet, log into chat whenever you log into Ht for a while and just keep an eye on it! I do.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

c'mon in, the bar is fine!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

lets go, all you cool slotguys!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

seems to be joez's Chat Thread! heh! ok....anyone to join me?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

..for a bit this eve if anyone cares to join me.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Chit Chat..yada yada...*

Ok I"m bored where is everyone?


:wave: 

Dave


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Im on for a little while this morning. As of 930am


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm in....anyone else?


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Ya hoo I can get in the Chat vroooom! its going to be a hot time in the old town tonight Sundance :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Just jetted in! C'mon!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Just dropped in for a few*

If ya wanna, I'm in there!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Lype Motorsport said:


> If ya wanna, I'm in there!



Fibber ya are not...LOL


Dave :tongue:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Dave :wave: 
Look again  

Larry


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Just hangin' out....er in* chat for a while.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

always here my eye....  I will hang for a bit just incase you decide to pop in... That is if you want to...


Jeff


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Im in there for a bit if anyones up. 9:45 Thurs nite. Click my name and IM me if Im not paying attention.

Trev


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello....anyone here?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

In chat for a while.  feel free to drop in. Doin' some surfin' so i will keep an eye out for ya!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Can't sleep.....*sigh* Chat anyone?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Dang. I was up and checking in around then. Musta just missed ya.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

On for a little while.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I got some sleep....well...a little. I'm bright-eyed and bushy-tailed!
I can chat faster now! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Back again, Men. double click me in chat will let me know you are there!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Back!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Drop on in & say "Howdy!" Give me a double click to know you are there,eh?
Just doin' a bit of [email protected]


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

On for a bit. Pm me (from the chat window) if Im not paying attention.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*ping me*

I"m in there, ping me I am going surfing...


Coach


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

where are you guys, jebus!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

On for a little. Trev


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Just stoppin by for a while........


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hangin' for a bit....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and back for more abuse! LOL


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

insomnia is a beyoch!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*baseball?*

Ok, I"m bouncing the baseball off the wall in here all by myself....

Dave


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Gotta hang in for a few and see if anyone bites Coach. :dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Feel free to drop in for a spell! C'mon with ya!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

new chat button is cool. I'll be in for a spell. ....waiting for COOL people to show up! :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Back again...for more fun!


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

I'll pop in for a bit.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*In for a bit smashing Tjets till Joe shows up*

see above...


Coach


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Chunks of Tjet all over the place and no sign of coach! He didn't even clean up! Sheesh! LOL


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ok, summa you guys gotta be 'round here, somewheres!


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

I'll be stopping in after I finish up this phone call.


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Is tonight chat night? Logging in for a while.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

hanging out for a while! Stop on in!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

now I feel like joez..................I'M IN CHAT AND NO ONES HERE..............oh well, tomorrows a slot car show, weeeeeeee


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ok, I'm in for a bit.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

come on in!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

surfin on 3/4 screen and waiting! C'mon in!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

same as above! c'mon!


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

gonna check and see if anyone is still there.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Chat night! C'mon!


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm there!


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Chat night?


----------

